# Martin Custom D



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

Just became aware of this model a couple days ago. The reviews, of which there are many, are absolutely glowing. I know you have to take reviews with a grain of salt but there is so little negativity you have to accept this must be an exceptional guitar. 

Do any of you have any experience or have ever owned one? Opinions appreciated whether you have or haven't?

http://www.musiciansfriend.com/guitars/martin-custom-d-classic-mahogany-dreadnought-acoustic-guitar


----------



## rollingdam (May 11, 2006)

It is based on the Martin 16 series with the mists tenon neck joint and A frame bracing

Also it does not ship to Canada


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

The one that I've tried was overly heavy compared to a D-18, and I thought the geometry was off a bit (ie, a neck reset wasn't far off). It sounded and played great though.


----------



## jimmy c g (Jan 1, 2008)

inexpensive Martins are a step towards better Martins, save time and money and shoot for style 18 and up, new or used....


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

rollingdam said:


> It is based on the Martin 16 series with the mists tenon neck joint and A frame bracing
> 
> Also it does not ship to Canada


Sure it does. You just have it held at the shipping depot at some border point and go pick it up, pay the HST and bring it on over.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Must be in some Canadian Store. I would shoot an inquiry off to 12th Fret. 

2132 Danforth Ave Toronto Canada | Sales: 416-423-2132 | Service: 416-423-1554 | [email protected]

For me, buying from the US is the last resort after the last resort, even if I did live in a border town.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

jimmy c g said:


> inexpensive Martins are a step towards better Martins, save time and money and shoot for style 18 and up, new or used....


I just got back from Folkway where I tried out a D-18 Authentic on consignment that was heavenly. I've got 2 guitars I need to sell then thats the guitar I want to go along with my D-28 Authentic.


----------

